# Bill "Bear" Overmeyer R.I.P.



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I got an email from Lee Booze & a phone call from Randy Sanders today saying that Bill "Bear" Overmyer passed away suddenly from a complications of a blood clot in his lungs.

Bear was a good friend of the hobby of slot car racing and quite a character to boot. He will be missed.

"Bear" had a track in Fremont, Ohio for 1 2/4th and H.O. cars and often had a table at the Richfield Ohio show so some of the Hobby Talk group knew him.

I'll send along more info as I get it.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I did not know the guy but what can you say? It is bad news to lose anyone from the hobby, the small group just tightened up a bit. I am sorry to hear the bad news. If his family reads these posts all I can say is very sorry for your loss.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Bill "Bear" Overmeyer R.I.P*



eastside johnny said:


> I got an email from Lee Booze & a phone call from Randy Sanders today saying that Bill "Bear" Overmyer passed away suddenly from a complications of a blood clot in his lungs.
> 
> Bear was a good friend of the hobby of slot car racing and quite a character to boot. He will be missed.
> 
> ...


ahh crap ! Bill was a great fun guy and a friend i had lost touch with since he stopped attending the midwest shows. He for sure will be missed by me and by the hobbiests he served. A true asset , friend and ambassador for slot car collecting and racing wherever he went. R.I.P Billy Bear !

Bear


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

He will truly be missed... My thoughts and prayers go out to his loved ones.

Jeff


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I remember At a Ho race in the Fremont area Asking Bear how he got his nickname. He simply said:" Sometimes you get the Bear, Sometimes the Bear gets You". R.I.P. Buddy, You will be missed.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

oh man, sad news! I bought a lot of stuff from Bear and we would exchange personal emails from time to time. A really great guy and a huge supporter of the hobby.

R.I.P. Bear!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I did not know Bear but my thoughts go out for his family.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My condolences to the family. R.I.P. Bear.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

That is sad, I knew Bill well. Great person to deal with, he will be missed.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Wow. That is a shocker. Bought a lot of parts from him over the years. He was always great to deal with. He has my respect and condolences to his family.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

I also never had the pleasure of knowing the man but my thoughts and prayers to his family and Friends.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Bill O*

great guy, he will be missed in the hobby, thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

He seemed like a nice guy, very knowledgeable a great conversationlist. I meant him years ago at A Philadelphia Hobby Show and also purchased an item or two from him off ebay where he was bear6969 ( I believe).


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Geez, I didn't realize that was him too!! Darn.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah Joe, that was bear! I met Bear - aka Bill Overmeyer at the Richfield show in 2000! He was just a blast to be around. A real fun guy, but deadly serious about his slot cars. In a good way. Like I said in another post this hobby does not need the loss of another great slot car guy. I will miss Bear, even though I have not seen him much in the last few years. His illness greatly restricted his travel. I will probably miss that bellowing laugh of his, and the twinkle in his eye the most! You know when you saw that he was up to something! LOL All slot car dudes go to heaven!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Perhaps we could send you a couple bucks a piece via paypal and you could send some flowers from the guys at HT?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh my god. Terrible news.

I'll pray for him and the whole family.

I just realized he had a complete super II chassis he was holding for me.

I bought a ton of stuff from Bear. Very sad news indeed.


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*A great loss for the slot car hobby*

I met Bear years ago at the Philadelphia slot car shows in Fort Washington. He was a great guy to be around and friendly to all. My prayers and condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Very sad news. I'm sorry for the loss to the family. I think I know who he is. I miss him being at the Midwest Show.

Randy.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I never met Bill in person, but feel like I've just lost a friend. RIP Bear.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

all the best to his family.


----------



## drumz (Jan 10, 2008)

Peace & Blessings to the family. I met Bear @ the Richfield show around 1999, and @ the Livonia show a few years later. He was always a very nice. What a great guy !


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Condolences !!!*

To everyone that wishes to send their condolences to the Overmeyer family, or to even try to attend the funeral, here is the info!

The funeral is tomorrow June 2nd! What follows is the info and where you can send a card to the family.

Visitation will be Wednesday, June 2, 2010 from 2 to 4 p.m. and 6 to 8 p.m. at Wonderly Horvath Hanes Funeral Home and Crematory, 425 E. State St., Fremont, OH, 43420-4256.
Phone - 419-332-6409

Service will be Thursday, June 3, 2010, 11:00 a.m. at the funeral home with Pastor Gary Click officiating.

Burial in Oakwood Cemetery, Fremont, OH.

Memorials may be made to Wonderly Horvath Hanes Funeral Home for funeral expenses.

Online Condolences at: www.wonderlyhorvathhanes.com

Or if you wish to send a sympathy card , mail it to this address, and they will forward it to the family;

Wonderly Horvath Hanes Funeral Home & Crematory
% The Overmeyer Family
425 East State Street
Fremont, Ohio, 43420-4256


----------

